# table basse



## lilima (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Pour celles qui utilisent une table basse (comme celles des crèches) pour les repas et les activités avec les enfants, en êtes-vous satisfaites ?

J'aimerais acheter une telle table (plutôt que d'utiliser celle de ma cuisine) mais je me demande si c'est pratique, surtout avec des enfants d'âges différents ?

Merci pour vos réponses.
Bon week-end


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

j'aurai bien du mal à faire autrement, les enfants peuvent jouer aux puzzle dessus, manger, dessiner, ect.. et ils peuvent aussi s'assoire très tôt sur leur chaise, cela me fait moins à porter.
Pour les plus petits, en âge d'aller sur une chaise haute, j'en ai acheté des évolutives, dont j'ai retiré la partie basse des pieds, du coup, ils sont à la hauteur de la table, peuvent voir ce qui se passe et je pose le repas que je leur donne, sur cette table


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Tout comme @liline17 
Indispensable la table enfant.... Et moi aussi la chaise bébé peut se poser par terre si je ne mets pas la base.


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

Petite table Ikéa + petites chaises = nickel.
Je précise que j'ai aussi des petites chaises à accoudoirs pour les premières fois où un Loulou y est installé, en fonction de ses capacités rarement avant 12 mois. Ils s'y installent eux mêmes: je n'ai donc pas besoin de les soulever. 
Pour les autres, plus petits, ils sont alors dans une chaise haute en position basse ainsi ils sont à la même hauteur que les autres. 
Où même dans un transat' pour les plus petits.
Je suis moi même installée sur une petite chaise (sans accoudoir sinon mon popotin... tu m'as compris!).

Cette table nous sers aussi pour les ateliers peintures et autres...

Je n'ai pas de table dans ma cuisine qui est ouverte sur la pièce de vie.
Sinon j'ai une grande table de salle à manger mais il est plus que rare que mes accueillis y mangent.
L'avantage principal de la petite table c'est de limiter le gros materiel mais surtout de limiter le risque de blessure en cas de chute.

Il y a plus de 15 ans que je fais ainsi sur les conseils de l'Animatrice RAM et franchement je ne regrette pas.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Ici pas de petite table pour les enfants tout sur ma table de SAM ! soit dans une chaise haute pour les plus petits soit dans une chaise haute avec accoudoirs pour les plus grands avec un rolon et ils montent seuls sur la chaise ! pas trop de soucis de mal au bras ou épaule ... chacune fait comme elle le veut bien ! les périscolaires mangeaient en même temps que moi sur la table de SAM ... je préfère cela que m'asseoir sur une petite chaise !!!


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

Et oui Angèle alors que moi j'aime beaucoup m’asseoir au sol ou sur une petite chaise... même en dehors de mon travail!


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Je n'aime pas manger sur une table de salon je trouve que çà "coupe" le ventre et encore moins assise par terre ... j'aime mon petit confort !!! 😉et puis c'est mieux pour se relever même si je suis encore pas trop rouillée ...


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Et oui Angèle alors que moi j'aime beaucoup m’asseoir au sol ou sur une petite chaise... même en dehors de mon travail!


j'aurai pu écrire exactement la même chose, ma table est une table de crèche, le plateau est aussi grand que ma table de cuisine, donc, spacieuses, comme je suis, petite, presqu'autant que toi Griselda, je suis plus à l'aise sur une chaise enfant que sur une chaise adulte, où seuls mes orteils touchent le sol  donc, parfois, je couds ou bricole sur cette petite table, et la garderai peut être à ma retraite


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

tout pareil Liline, rien de mieux qu'une chaise normale pour me sentir anormale!


----------



## lilima (14 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses mesdames. Il ne me reste plus qu'à convaincre mon mari de m'emmener à Ikea ... à moins que vous ayez un site à mon conseiller ?

Bonne soirée et Bon week-end


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
Regardez en seconde main. On en trouve beaucoup sur le bon coin. (Oups j'espère que je peux citer le nom du site).


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'ai acheté la mienne sur le site de manutan collectivités et je l'ai eu à prix plus que bradé pendant les soldes du mois de juin .... n'hésitez pas à y jeter un oeil en période de soldes


----------



## NounouNat2 (14 Octobre 2022)

Moi aussi, j'ai une table basse faîtes par mon mari, il a même arrondi les coins.
Les plus grands y mangent, font des puzzles, peintures.
Et je suis assise sur un tabouret d'atsem.
Je ne mange pas en même temps qu'eux, étant assez grande, je serais pliée en deux sur la petite table


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Octobre 2022)

C'est un indispensable pour moi, j'en ai même deux  
Utiles pour tellement de choses : activités, manger, autonomie, se hisser pour les plus petits etc. ^^


----------



## lilima (15 Octobre 2022)

Vous m'avez convaincue, merci 

Bon week-end


----------

